# My Hubby has a severe case of MHS!



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi All, i'm new here as a member but have been reading all your advice on Havanese, I'm so excited about the arrival of our little pups at the end of October, My hubby (husband) definately has MHS, we started out wanting one, then we picked two and now we have found out there is one remaining so he said..LET'S HAVE 3!!!! I have had Lhasa's and a maltese before but these will be our first Hava's (Neezers?) I will definately need advice from everyone...aarrrrgghhhh!!! (But so excited). Our's will be called Pixie, Marley and Jasper.http://www.havaneseforum.com/images/smilies/smilies/whoo.gif


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

wow That's really a severe case... haha Congratulations. Are they from the same litter? We want pictures... It will be fun and a lot of work !! Good luck.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa...3 puppies at one time? You are brave.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes all from same litter, we are going to visit again on Saturday so will try get some more photos, they will be 6 weeks on Tuesday, we are getting them at 9 weeks, i will try to add some early pics now. I'm just getting into training for all the grooming.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Pics uploaded... somehow managed it, not sure what they will look like to everyone else lol


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You have triplets! 
I must see photos of these babies-and great name choices.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome "Brave One" ! Can't wait to see your pups.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so exciting. I can't wait to see the photos. Your hubby is a man after my own heart. Lucky you!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought getting two at once was brave! You've outdone us! Best of luck and just be patient with them and yourselves in the beginning - it really is work x 3 at first, but then it just gets better and better (at least it did with us!).


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What are you crazy?!!:jaw:

I have raised two at once and 'phew' that's alot of work!!
I know you will love your new babies- just plan on taking a vacation in about 3 months and having someone come sit your Havs....you're gonna need it! LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to laugh at people calling you "brave". That's what they all said to us when my DH and I adopted 2 teen-agers (children, LOL)

I knew they really meant crazy, not brave.

Seriously though, having 3 pups at once is quite over the top and will make you exhausted. Maybe you should get 2 now and one more a year from now.

Dave is sure to chime in here about raising 3 pups from the same litter.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Hee hee, we are complete nutcases but we have many family members just itching to get their hands on them for cuddles and playtime. I have booked a week off work to get them settled in but i work from home anyway so they will have me running around after them quite alot i imagine. Can everyone see the pics ok? What do you think of them? My face is grinning so much it's gonna crack!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't see any pictures... Just the avatar. Beautiful puppy. Where are the other two ?


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, i set up an album and put them in there, i set it as public so they should be viewable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked in Gallery and then under "grimnel" and still didn't see them - what am I doing wrong!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, try now - in Gallery under Grimnel.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG I saw them. Click on the avatar and you will see the album with the three beautiful puppies. Ohhhh...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I found them - so adorable! You are going to have fun!

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Kathie, their mom looks very much like your Abby. Two of them are gentle natured, not timid, so lovely, and the other is a bit of a clown and quite playful, the girl Pixie is very petite i don't think she will grow to a large size (well, as large as you get for Hava's lol).
Well - it's time for me to finish up on the housework, i could stay on here all evening but must be strong, catch you all another day xxx


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Grimnel,I have sent you a private message.What people don't understand on here is that being British equals being a nutcase!But seriously it will be a ton of work,although they will keep each other company, and if they are busy playing with each other,they might keep out of mischief!The tricky thing is house training them, we have found them harder to house train than other breeds of dog we have had in the past, but having said that they are worth it as they are the best little dogs ever!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow - I certainly hope you have more energy than I have! Bringing just one in was a major adjustment and a lot of work, though I hadn't had a puppy before and was pretty clueless! Good luck and I hope it goes well! It certainly will be cute having three little fluff balls running around and playing with each other. The photo of the three is adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good luck!!! you must have the patience of a saint!!! Looking forward to pictures and stories!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they're cuter than cute! I can't wait to see more of them. I've had two and more from one litter in the past and it's always worked out well. I love that they have each other. In my case, each time the dogs had an incredible bond all of their lives and they were a joy to share my life with. I think, aside from the potty training, which can go either way with multiples, it's easier having more than one at a time. They entertain one another. That having been said, you are a brave soul, as is your hubby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome: and wow! yes, I'd say that is one of the more *severe* cases of MHS we've seen on here in awhile....ound:

There will never be a dull moment at your home again.....I can't wait to go check out the pics.

And congratulations....X three!!!! :biggrin1:

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh they are just adorable!!!!!!! Look at those faces!!!!! I still think your brave even if you are from across the pond. Can't wait to watch them grow and hear (if you can please make the time) your adventures!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

trueblue said:


> Whoa...3 puppies at one time? You are brave.


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome.
I hate to be so negative, but I do not believe that this is a good idea. Getting one puppy is a lot of work and getting 3 will not be easy. I am a new puppy owner myself, and I get overwhelmed at times. I can see why your husband wants to take all of them ( they are so cute ), but if I were you, I would put my foot down and get only one right now. You can always get an addition later, but see how this is working out for you first before you make such a commitment.
No matter what you do/decide, you came to the right place for support. This forum is a great help. 
Good luck to you.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Although these may be our first Havanese, we are very experienced dog owners and have raised more than one pup before of different breeds, we do know what we are letting ourselves in for and have researched a great deal into Havanese, and after that initial 'Let's get three!' bombshell there were alot of discussions going on before we went ahead and told the breeder, it wasn't a quick decision.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

You and your dh sound like my dh and me. We're not happy unless we are giving ourselves the ultimate challenge.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I so am glad to hear that. I was a little worried that this may have been a spur of the moment thing. I am happy for you. I did not want to sound that critical, but there are too many people out there that are changing there mind after the first initial excitement. 
Congratulations, I am glad to hear that are committed to be a responsible dog owner.
Keep us updated on you adventure.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

The puppies are precious. I understand why you wanted all three! I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of these three!


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

That's ok Sivi, i understand and probably would have thought the same lol. We went to visit them today, we got stuck in straight away helping out. We also became human pin cushions for their needle teeth haha.
To Lilly's Mom, it's true, we have to be on the go all the time, we hate not having things to do.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

True,
I did see a post on here before from someone who got 2 and wanted to give one back because it was too much work, but as long as you know what you are in for and are up for the challenge, then go for it..

I'm content with my single girl, lol we call her an 'attention whore', she sits and whines and huffs at people until they pay her their full attention, its kinda funny and kinda embarrassing sometimes 

Kara


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't comment about three puppies at once, because we only did two, but I have to say that it was the best thing we did, at least for us. We love having the two of them. However, it was a lot of work in the beginning, and I virtually took the whole summer off last year in order to raise them (I am self-employed and work from home). I can't imagine trying to do it without that flexibility. It is so important to give each puppy it's own time and training, so that they bond to you first and to each other second. But since you are already experienced dog owners, you will know what you are in for, just more of it!

Enjoy the three of them, and on those bad days, remember that they grow up!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

The only bad thing about getting multiple puppies is that *I've heard* (no first hand knowledge) that the pups will really bond to each other and not necessarily to their human mom as much. I love dog training for performance sports and I personally think it would be hard with three.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Grimnel, Congrats on all three of your new babies! What a fun and wild ride that will be.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Each time I started with more than one it worked out great for me and for them. I would do it again -- that is, of course, if I were ever to get any more. ound:


----------

